# ALADAR! Just because...



## DeanS (Jan 19, 2011)

Well...we had snow two weeks ago, and for the last week or so it seems like Spring (mid-70s) ...and guess who's been kicking up his heels...







Enjoy!


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 19, 2011)

He is just STUNNING!


----------



## coreyc (Jan 19, 2011)

Great pic


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

He is one handsome dude!! WOW!!! That is really an awesome picture!!!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 19, 2011)

Great picture!! Are his nails worn down naturally?
Look at those gular scutes!  He's so regal.


----------



## Xilonen (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope mine grow up with that light coloring. They're both a nice creamy color now, one moreso than the other. Aladar is just gorgeous! He almost looks like a stone carving.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the pic. Absolutley gorgeouse~ you take amazing pics


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 20, 2011)

awesome. He's so cool looking


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like some kinda battle hardened tortoise of war! coooooool


----------



## DeanS (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you
Thank you
Thank you
Thank you and yes! The nails are filed naturally...by the concrete trail that winds around the kids' play area!
Thank you
Thank you
Thank you
Battle-hardened? He wouldn't fight if he had to...Mortimer pushed at the beginning, but they became friends so-to-speak!


----------



## Isa (Jan 20, 2011)

Amazing pic, Aladar is gorgeous


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2011)

What did you do, dig a hole to get in to take that pic???

I'll have an Ivory soon hopefully. Until then you need to keep posting pics like that so I don't forget why I want one so bad.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 20, 2011)

Tom said:


> What did you do, dig a hole to get in to take that pic???
> 
> I'll have an Ivory soon hopefully. Until then you need to keep posting pics like that so I don't forget why I want one so bad.



Fife?


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep. An Ivory male and some unrelated het females.


----------



## Sirius (Jan 20, 2011)

That's one handsome tortoise!


----------



## DeanS (Jan 20, 2011)

Tom said:


> Yep. An Ivory male and some unrelated het females.



That's GREAT! I was curious if he was going to follow through with that plan...I can't wait to see them


----------



## RV's mom (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW!! Beautiful pic!! Love the pose, poise, attitude and attention. Sharp eye, sharp focus. 

Bet Aladar and RV would make some pretty babies..
just saying.

teri


----------



## Calaquendi (Jan 21, 2011)

Very very beautiful. Omfg!


----------



## DeanS (Jan 21, 2011)

sharkstar said:


> WOW!! Beautiful pic!! Love the pose, poise, attitude and attention. Sharp eye, sharp focus.
> 
> Bet Aladar and RV would make some pretty babies..
> just saying.
> ...



What a TEASE!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

I love pics of your crew Dean! Please show us more, perty please!


----------

